# Penn reels 722 Z - fixing drag knob - what am I missing?



## HenryNJ (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I hope I am in the right location for my question. I have 2 beautiful Penn Reels 722 Z. They are in near perfect condition except they are missing the drag knobs part nbr: 52-720Z. I thought this would easily be fixed by buying the drag knobs for the Penn reel 722 Z. I received the drag knobs to find they do not fit the shaft with screw at the end. I have attached a photo of my problem. I must be missing an additional part. I would appreciate any assistance in identifying what part(s) I am missing.









I also took a look at schematics for the 722 Z but could determine what I am missing. I am an old guy who likes classic reel. Thanks for the assistance.


----------

